# 2 male 1 female in the same cage



## yfritasse (Dec 23, 2016)

hello everybody

can i have one female and two males in the same cage if not wich one in your opinion i have to take out??

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9...1ZUlJTLUtPSnhF


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Males are likely to fight over a single female. Watch the group and remove one if any trouble brews.


----------



## yfritasse (Dec 23, 2016)

thank you very much for your reply


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It's all going to depend on the birds' personalities, how interested (or disinterested) they are in each other, and how big the cage is. With enough space, cockatiels can almost always coexist relatively peacefully. But again it really depends on the birds' personalities. If the males are both interested in the female, there could be fighting -- but birds won't always be interested in each other. You could try it, but be prepared to separate them if necessary.


----------

